# HVLP sprayer advice



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I am contemplating getting an hvlp sprayer. I have looked at many different ones for a while and am not really any closer to a decision than when I started. I don’t put much stock in reviews but sometimes they make good points, especially when some say the same bad thing.

 I have narrowed it to 2 manufacturers and 5 sprayers. I know a lot depends on how much I want to spend and what my uses will be. I wont use it on a weekly basis as I don’t put out that many projects cuz it’s a hobby for me.

 I would just like to hear your input and experience. Your reviews and comments are more acceptable to me than some guy on amazon (maybe it was you on amazon, but I don’t know that..:laughing

 Anyway, the 5 models are as follows and they are in no particular order:

 Earlex HV3500 $150.00
 Earlex HV5500 $320.00 on sale ($360.00 reg)
 Graco 1900 $90.00
 Graco 2900 $120.00
 Graco 3900 $150.00

 You can add an additional model that you have experience with…if you want to really confuse me :blink:. I would prefer not to go too far over $300.00.

 Thanks,
 Robert


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

From what I have seen...

The Earlex 5500 is the one I am looking at... and know others who really LIKE it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

*Be sure the 1.5 tip is included...* It's worth $40... and you will WANT it.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks Joe. Is there no one else on the board with an opinion? I find that incredibly hard to believe :laughing:.

Robert


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

That is surprising... maybe they were busy with Father's Day... or sumpin... :thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Chippin-in said:


> Thanks Joe. Is there no one else on the board with an opinion? I find that incredibly hard to believe :laughing:.
> 
> Robert


I don't really have an opinion per se, but I will say, I've used an inexpensive CH unit that performed very well. Like any spray system either it be a self contained one or an HVLP gun used with an air compressor, experimenting with different viscosities and tips is critical. You don't get a professional finish out of the box. 

It's worthwhile to do some research on the self contained units and what's available in guns that are compressor driven, to include the differences between gravity and siphon designs.












 







.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I have the cheaper Earlex 3500. Good little gun and can give a nice finish. Issues I do have are; hose is awfully short a 9 ft. Sounds like a lot but taint, hose likes to pop out of the gun, not a fatal error but aggravating. Worst issue I have is the air intake is on the bottom so will pick up and mix dust in the the air unless your keep the thing sitting on a very clean surface. Open cell foam filter over the intake works well for filtering out small animals and such. I suppose the intake position is only an issue some of the time as with the short hose you usually have to carry it.:thumbdown:
Still, for the money doesn't do a bad job. Would need to get a couple of size tips but I've sprayed Ben Moore semi-transparent oil stain to Behr Ultra Premium Plus latex house paint with it, properly thinned with the proper materials. The only thing I've been able to spray nicely unthinned so far is BIN.:icon_smile:


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the feedback. I have an air compressor and didnt really think about going that route. 

So I guess that raises a new question in regards to HVLP guns. 

Anybody care to share?

Thanks again,
Robert


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

I dont' know anythign about the guns you listed, but general advice....which ever unit you end up getting learn how to properly clean it, and do so as soon as you are done spraying for the day. the ten minutes or so spent cleaning it out will save you tons of time the next time you want to use it. don't' ask me how I know....


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Chippin-in said:


> Thanks guys. I appreciate the feedback. I have an air compressor and didnt really think about going that route.
> 
> So I guess that raises a new question in regards to HVLP guns.
> 
> ...


One thing about using a compressor driven gun. If you have now, or ever, had a tool oiler on the system forget the whole thing for finish work. There will be a thin coat of oil inside all the lines and hoses that will drive you nuts with finish errors.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*I have the Earlex 5000*

It is OK. I have not used any other HVLP gun to make a comparison. 
The newer version seems to be a better set-up because I think it has more pressure. With the Earlex 5000, I ended up buying the optional 2.5 tip for I think about $60. I use it for spraying pre-cat lacquer. The 2.5 tip allows me to thin the pre-cat less. I didn't like the idea of adding too much thinner to the pre-cat. There is a threshold point at which too much thinner will make the pre-cat fisheye. 
Also the teflon lined cup is a joke. It peels off with lacquer because the solvents in lacquer react with the chemicals in the lining. When the first cup peeled, I went and bought a second cup from Woodcraft which bought them from Earlex. When the second cup peeled, I called up Earlex and they told me it was the lacquer solvents that caused the problem.......hmmmm? What was the designer thinking?
Anyway, I shipped my 2 cups off to Earlex and they sent me 2 new ones without the teflon coating. In the mean time, the cheap harbor freight cup gun cup fitted the Earlex just fine. I was a little nervous using the HF cup and as soon as the new cups arrived from earlex and put the HF cup back on the HF guns. 
I have only shot Vinyl Sealer and Pre-cat from this set-up so I dont know how well it will perform with other finishes.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

I think I will try the woodcraft brand gun. I saw the video with Mr Neil and was impressed, especially for the price. 

Thanks all who responded with their opinions and advice. Ill let yall know how it goes once I try it out.

Robert


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

I just got an email from Woodcraft about a SALE on the 5500... $319.99 til end of June...

Chas Neil likes & uses the Earflex...
:thumbsup:


----------

